# training



## ben (Apr 12, 2011)

I wondered if anyone has found any good dog training programs ?
We have a Miniature Schnauzer who is great but daft as a brush.

Thanks ben


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I doubt your pup is daft as a brush. :wink: You just gotta learn the correct way to communicate with him. 
Positive reinforcement training works best with dogs. Where are you located? I would try to find a trainer in your area to take classes with. You could also read a few books on positive training. :smile:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Figure out what your dogs currency is, whether it's play/food/toys etc, that will make teaching your pup alot easier. Also like Sara said find a good trainer in your area, and find out what type of training they do, positive reinforcement is the only method i would use, I've found that it is the most effective as well.

Edit: here is someplace to start while you look for a good training program. It's Yer Choice


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Never met a daft Schnauzer, just really hyper active wanting to please ones, who as pups will complete the most common 3 commands for each one given on the hope it will get them their reward. Brill' dogs )

If you are going it alone then the books by Gwen Bailey I think are the best. But...... I would go to a class.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

ben said:


> I wondered if anyone has found any good dog training programs ?
> We have a Miniature Schnauzer who is great but daft as a brush.
> 
> Thanks ben


You may want to consider looking at local clubs in your area to join. Several in our area are non-profit & run by very dedicated members.


----------



## ben (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the tips and we have been getting some local help with training . Misty is getting better. I have been checking out some training stuff on the net but still looking at the moment.


----------



## ben (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi 
Everyone i found an audio cd on amazon.co.uk
wondered if anyone had it yet dog training the only way . It seems ok but bought without any reviews.
ben


----------

